# How to add books and documents to your Kindle Fire



## bravejango (Nov 23, 2011)

i have been looking for several hours trying to figure out how to add .mobi and .pdf files that you have on your computer to the Kindle Fire. After searching the forums and the internet i could find no actual reference as to the solution to this problem. After about 30 min of looking through the files on the Fire i have discovered how to add them. You do not add them to the "Books" folder on the Kindle you have to add them to the "Documents" folder instead. They also will not appear in the "Books" tab they will only show up in the "Docs" tab.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming there's no DRM, I just attach them to an email and send them to my Fire's email address.  They show up in the documents section after just a couple of minutes.

If you want them in "Books" instead, there's a way to force it by changing something in the file first.  But you need an editor program like Calibre to do it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

bravejango said:


> i have been looking for several hours trying to figure out how to add .mobi and .pdf files that you have on your computer to the Kindle Fire. After searching the forums and the internet i could find no actual reference as to the solution to this problem. After about 30 min of looking through the files on the Fire i have discovered how to add them. You do not add them to the "Books" folder on the Kindle you have to add them to the "Documents" folder instead. They also will not appear in the "Books" tab they will only show up in the "Docs" tab.


Must be a Kindle NooB.
The documents file has been the hiding place for books since the Kindle 1 (Klassic). Kind of a tradition.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

KayakerNC said:


> Must be a Kindle NooB.
> The documents file has been the hiding place for books since the Kindle 1 (Klassic). Kind of a tradition.


Let's all play nice! On the kindle, there is a documents folder, but no "books" folder - if there was, I would have assumed that was where to sideload books, also.

So you can sideload them to Docs, but then they aren't shown with all your other books - that's kind of a bummer.... methinks Amazon will have an update for some of these quirks soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bravejango!

You're absolutely right, and I'm sure it's a question a lot of our new Kindle & Fire owners will have, as it's not intuitive at all!  Thanks for posting, and keep having fun with your Fire!

Betsy


----------



## stlouisphile (May 4, 2011)

I suppose I "sideloaded" the two mobi files I wanted to read as the link on the site for the electronic copy I couldn't figure out how to make the text larger. I did try the Aa thingy but that didn't work. So as I said, I downloaded Buddhist Living and it's kinda working out correctly. I think it may be the file itself as some of the text I can make larger to read but then I'm not getting all of the Chapters. 

I guess I'm more adept at downloading text files, emailing them to myself and reading them that way. I do have a question though: is there a way to have the plain cover replaced with something other than the boring white thing for text files and mobi files? 

Thanks for letting me ramble.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds to me like you want Calibre. You can change covers with it. You can find it here:

http://calibre-ebook.com/

Betsy


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Calibre will also let you modify the metadata on a .mobile file so that it will show up in Books. I'm away from my Pc now, but I think it was in Preferences / Conversions / Output / Mobi Conversions. There's a field there with an entry that looks like "[prods]" (or something like that). Clear that field, save your settings, and redoubt the .mobi conversion. Sideload to Kindle Fire and the book should show up properly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## stlouisphile (May 4, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It sounds to me like you want Calibre. You can change covers with it. You can find it here:
> 
> http://calibre-ebook.com/
> 
> Betsy


Thanks! I tried this and will also take ckrady's advice as I got the image for the story fine, but the "" wasn't recognized. Allons-y!


----------

